# Weirdness with last visited times



## sporty (Aug 19, 2008)

I noticed a couple days ago when i visited SMF for the first time in a couple days there were only 1-2 unread threads.  Then I noticed the last visited time was only about 20 minutes before the time i logged in.  I have noticed that several times since and even changed my password just in case.  When I just now signed in it said "*Welcome, sporty.
*You last visited: Today at 12:26 PM ".

Anyone else noticed this?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## mrsb (Aug 19, 2008)

I've noticed that I can log in and see 1-3 pages of unread posts.  But if I open another application (minimizing the site) to do some work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , I then come back and maximize the site.  I click on a thread I haven't read, but then when I click on "New Posts" again the number of unread posts is less than 1/2 a page.


----------



## sporty (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm still seeing this issue.  I was gone for several days, never accessed this board once, my password has been changed.  I come back and sign on and it said I last visited just about 2 hrs before!!  Any ideas?  The way I read this board is using new posts and this problem makes that pretty useless.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you ever noticed that when you open a beer, its gone usually in less than 5 minutes!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I never log out when I close the site.  No probs.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 25, 2008)

Crewdog , I'll keep that in mind if I ever get the chance to share some beers with you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shorty, I also never log out , when I sign on I click the remember me box. The only time my last sign on time gets screwey is when I've been away for several days and it takes a long time to read all the new posts , or leave it on and come back 20 min later. I always start with the "new posts " button.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2008)

This problem has something to do with cookies and not the kind you eat with a tall glass of milk.

For those who are having problems.. what browser are you using and what version?


----------



## sporty (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jeff,

Sorry I had not seen this post.  The issue made it so difficult to keep up on posts I had all but quit coming here.  I was seeing it on both IE6 (at work) and IE7 (at home).  I tried clearing cookies, logging out when done and loggin in when I came back.  It nearly always said my last visit was in the past hour or so.

When I came back today it first showed me as logged in then forwarded to the main page and was not logged in.  It then said my last visit was back in Feb.

If the issue persists I will post back here.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 17, 2009)

5 minutes? Are you nursing that beer or something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No problems here either. I never log out.


----------



## sporty (Mar 18, 2009)

It's working like a charm now!!!  I'm using the site the same way I always did.  Nice to have it back to where i can use "New Posts"!!


----------



## chrispea (Mar 18, 2009)

Last night there was about a dozen posts from someone that had nothing to do with smoking meat. I didn't click on them fearing someone was bombarding the site. Also have had problems logging in at work (boss would say you shouldn't be anyway.) Using explorer at home on the PC and Safari on the mac at work.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Whenever you find posts like the ones you mentioned, please report it ASAP, by clicking on the icon that is on the top right side of your screen and looks like this 


  We try very hard to keep this forum respectable and family friendly.


----------

